# Follow-up consultation tomorrow



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there,

Feel this is the best place to post. Don't want to post my negative thoughts in the middle of the Jan/Feb board as I don't want to inflict my negativity in such a positive board. I just feel left out. One of my best friends had a baby today and I am sure that with my poor response and no implantation on two cycles we are facing being told tomorrow that we have a low chance of this ever working for us. The american clinics give a 10% success rate for girls like me on their websites. Why us?? I know there are no answers as we are "unexplained" and that is partly what is so hard. There is always a small chance we might get lucky one day, but how and when do I give up? I can't carry on like this forever, but I need to try again even if it has a low chance of working. I'm not ready to consider other options yet. I feel so desperatly sad.
Sorry this sounds so down but I know there are others of you who feel like this too and I hope you don't mind me actually saying it.

*It hurts*

  

Love from Kitykat
XXXX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Kitykat sending you big    i'm so sorry you are so sad hun feel free to rant and rave as much as you like here, i know how frustrating having unexplained infertility is. tx is a very personal thing and only you can decide what is the right way to go. i too am unexplained and as you can see by my profile we have adopted a gorgeous baby boy. we had 2 ivf cycles and took a year long break (finances forced this) during which we decided we could not go through more tx and adoption was the next step for us, i admire you ladies who keep going with tx to realise your dreams. anyway i have waffled too much i'm basicaly trying to say don't give up hope hun your dreams will come true    

i hope you get a   outcome this time 

pam xx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

oh kitykat.  

we'll look after you here. 

xx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

KityKat

Im often having the same thoughts and panics as you.  Good that you are airing them.

Im hoping you plan on atleast trying naturally every month now and put your efforts in to that while you wait for next plan or treatment?  I sure you do/will so don't give up OK.  I was told that 'unexplained'  gives alot of chance of eventually cracking it and having a family of babies.  You're only 32 so you have that benefit on your side. Its amazing how many girls get BFPs naturally while waiting.  Even when Im really negative about the future, I keep me going just by trying every single month - both of you positively doing all the best things at the best times even if I feel they won't really help.

Hope you get a good night's sleep.  I hate that we're going through this nightmare.

Sheena xxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi again,

Thanks for your messages. We have tried this month and usually I have spotting for seven days before A/F and this month it only started today. A/F is due tomorrow. I know you might say - "well it still might have happened - your little miracle" but I know my body and this is the signal. I had dared to hope this week, which usually I don't. We will keep trying and I dofeel a bit better. I suppose when we do try again that I will be realistic, but it is so much easier to be positive about IVF than to feel negative. I know I will have that little bit of anticipation the what if factor...

This is so difficult - I get so tired and I suppose it is the hormones still getting out of my system. I felt exhausted like this last time, but we booked a holiday which helped. Suppose I should stop whinging and go to bed!!

Kitykat
XXX


----------

